# Miffe sagt hallo



## Miffe (20 Aug. 2011)

Hallo Leute,

freue mich auf ein interessantes und gut gefülltes Celeb-Board.
Meine Beiträge werden natürlich auch nicht zu kurz kommen.

Viele Grüße
Miffe


----------



## beachkini (20 Aug. 2011)

hi Miffe,
herzlich willkommen hier und viel spaß beim stöbern und posten


----------



## Elander (21 Aug. 2011)

Moin Miffe,
hoffe du hälst dich dran und schreibst hier auch viel ins Board. Das kann nur gut tun. Wünsche dir hier viel Spaß mit den Bilder und dazu nette Kontakte zu finden!


----------



## BlueLynne (21 Aug. 2011)

viel Spaß Miffe


----------



## General (21 Aug. 2011)

Herzlich Willkommen und viel Spaß bei uns :thumbup:


----------



## michael54431 (23 Aug. 2011)

hi und willkommen!


----------

